# 82 Quantum wagon question



## BadAtThis (Oct 23, 2013)

Okay, heres where I start to show how little I know about these cars. I looked at a gas 82 quantum wagon non-synchro today and when I was giving the car a look over I noticed that there was a pulley that didnt have a belt on it. I asked the owner if he knew about it and he knew nothing about the car and I wasnt going to lay in his frozen puddle driveway to try and look, so I figured I'd ask here. 
The pulley was directly below the manifold at the very bottom of the engine. it has nothing on it at all and it looks like its connected to a box almost. I was wondering if anybody knew what it was. Also I have no pictures and cant find a good one online looking at the pulleys otherwise I would circle it in a picture.
thanks for any help you can give me.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

The Syncro wagon started in 1985 with the 5 cylinder. There is no 4 cylinder Syncro.

The 1982 Quantums have a 1.7l 4 cylinder. You are looking at the air condition compressor. Leave the belt off unless you want to spend a lot of cash to make the system work. I got my '82 QW back in 1994 and completely removed the AC system, loosing over 40lbs.


----------



## BadAtThis (Oct 23, 2013)

Awesome, I was hoping it was that. Thanks for your help

Also, I did say non synchro before, so I knew it wasn't synchro, but I did not know that they started in 85 so thanks for that info too. :thumbup:


----------



## Sechszehnventiller (Nov 21, 2009)

May I hijack this thread? 


First off, what is the difference in the floorplan on Syncro and non-Syncro wagons?


----------



## BadAtThis (Oct 23, 2013)

Sechszehnventiller said:


> May I hijack this thread?


Hell yeah you can hijack it, I feel like the quantum and dasher forum needs more talk between members.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Sechszehnventiller said:


> May I hijack this thread?
> 
> 
> First off, what is the difference in the floorplan on Syncro and non-Syncro wagons?


Huge. 
A big one I can think of: Syncro doesn't have a spare tire well. The rear diff and gas tank are in the area where the spare would be on a FWD car. 
It's pretty much Syncro-specific sheetmetal for everything aft of the heelboard.


----------



## Sechszehnventiller (Nov 21, 2009)

I can't find a Syncro, so as it looks now, I thing I will go with the following:
-Audi B3/C3 tranny with TorSen
- Custom driveshaft (when everything is lined up, I'll see now exactly custom it has to be)
- Spare tire well delete, transversal strenghtening beam acting as the rear (center) diff holder
- Golf Mk2 Rallye/Mk3 Syncro/Passat Mk3 Syncro rear undercarriage, as it bolts up to front mounting points and shocks to shock towers - original 32b Syncro rear beam is same as RallyeGolf-s.
- Rear locker from Audi B2/B3/C3, will see about halfshafts.
- Modify stock tank if possible, or rather make a fuel cell.
- AEL engine for the maximum win.

It is still too much work and I'd rather find a whole Syncro to rather swap some bits from my FWD and sell the FWD, or at least a donor, but it doesn't look promising so far.


----------



## Founderct (Feb 11, 2011)

*Syncro floorplan*

It's been a while (sold my last QSW back in 2005), but if I remember correctly QSW spare tire well is located on the left side of rear cargo area behind a plastic cover. Also the 1988 QSW that I owned had sport seat option, with side bolster, the 87 did not have it, not sure if it was an option or not. Also the rear hatch glass had "syncro" as part of the rear defogger heating element on the lower part of the glass.


----------

